# Heli boarding or Sandboarding



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

heliboarding is NOT cheap and nowhere close to NY. better try sandboarding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

I know it is not Cheap but there has to be a place that is the Cheapest, How much does it usally cost to Heli at a good place?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I am going to try Sandboarding most likely this year and save money up for the Heli trip in two or three years, but I know you said you didnt like sandboarding Snowolf but I have to try it and maybe you just went on a bad day and had a bad experience.

Does anyone Know any good Sandboarding Places to go hit?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah heli borading is very expensive and when its over, well its over....
go for sand boarding, it should be pretty fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

So I read some information about sand boarding on the internet. It looks pretty interesting, they also have a terrain park near Eugene in Oregon (not that I would go when I am there, but it sounds like fun). One thing that would become sort of annoying is that you have to wax your board every run, of course I can see why, but still....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

hmmm, the terrorists said screw planes and picked up boards....shit


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

how much does an average snowmobile set ya back? just wondering


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't imagine them being cheap


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

heh, no way!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

about US $7,000 all the way up to $14,000 and some pro models even more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

It all depends on what type you want


----------

